# Chevre-->Ricotta-->??



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Last week I made Chevre. Couple of questions here...I used the recipe up top in the sticky--Night Sky Farms? I used 4 gal milk and got 7.5# cheese. Is this about right? What does *frappe* look like? When I whisked it, it looked like large curd cottage cheese--did I drain too much whey before whisking? DH thought it was a bit dry--did I drain it too much when hanging?
Then I made Ricotta with the Chevre whey--added a half gallon of milk, brought up to 185*, added 2 cups vinegar. No problems there--Ricotta. 
So, now the ?? part--I thought I'd can the whey cuz I like to use it for breads and such and I also put it in the dogs food and it just takes up too much room in the freezer. So yesterday I got it out and canned 12 pints. Water bath for 20ish minutes. It got this cheese *slime* in it. :/ So I opened them all up and drained it again. Is this just more Ricotta? It seems to have a creamier, smoother (slime?) texture, but still grainy to taste.
Got the whey in a double boiler and gonna boil it again for half an hour and drain. When it comes out clear, THEN I'll can it. Wasted 12 lids!


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

When I'm going for the smooth "frappe" cheese but get drier curd instead, it's normally because I used too much rennet.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Ditto the rennet or possible heat issue-too hot or too cold environment-can't remember which, but seems we have to change the amount of rennet if the temperature in my house isn't staying consistant. 

That's probably more ricotta coming out? The heat probably made more? I didn't think you could make ricotta using whey from chevre. I bet the ricotta all came from the milk part-you probably could have just used the same recipe with just milk to get same results, I am guessing.


----------

